# River Monsters



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

On Discovery. Was a great show. Tons of sweet catfish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cool show for sure, there's another thread on here about it as well:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/river-monsters-993/


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love it when he doing stingray show. Its amazing how the female gave birth when they do exam on her as well and the pups is bigger then my mature ray right now . It is also call monster pups .


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah love that show too. The tiger fish ep. was crazy; those scary teeths !


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

It's my T.V. highllight of the week.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> It's my T.V. highllight of the week.


me too mi have them recorded on my pvr


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

does anyone have a link to the video. i get a kick watching these kind of documeteries


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

On Discovery today they are playing episodes all day.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it's on every Tuesday and Wednesday also


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

There was one on alleged Alaskan sturgeon. Jeremy Wade couldn't produce one so he went to the Columbia to get the "skunk" off the episode. He should have fished the Fraser. The most poignant piece of information that I gathered from sitting on the couch, eating a tube of Pringles, and watching three River Monster episodes back-to-back was don't pee in the Amazon because a candiru can swim up your urethra (not Urethra Fanklin ..the candiru will not give you any R-E-S-P-E-C-T). 

Not the sure about this being embellished or not, never had a candiru up my urethra.


----------

